
Are we on the road to civilisation collapse? - deepaksurti
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190218-are-we-on-the-road-to-civilisation-collapse
======
blastbeat
I find it amusing, how Hollywood movies concentrate on factor "external
shocks" (alien invasion, diseases,...), ignoring the other factors. Usually in
the movies, the problem(s) then gets fixed with the use of nuclear weapons,
technology or other science fiction magic. This reenforces the narrative of
"even if shit hits the fan, we can still fix this eventually". It neglects
carelessly the real dangers of climate change, complexity, environmental
degradation and the history of human failure, as described in the article.

~~~
jplayer01
We need more disaster movies where we just lose. Ecological collapse, climate
change, mass migration, drought and famine, etc.

------
PaulHoule
yes, it is just whether it is 10 years or 100 years or 1000 years, etc.

